

Browser performance comparison (2009) - haxplorer
http://sixrevisions.com/infographs/browser-performance/

======
niyazpk
Keep in mind that this is from Oct 2009.

~~~
steadicat
Yeah. A lot has changed since then. Opera 10.5 has a new JavaScript engine
said to be as fast as V8, plus other performance improvements.

------
metamemetics
outdated benchmark. Opera javascript is _substantially_ faster now

------
_flag
How is it possible that Chrome is quicker than Firefox in every respect except
for page load time? Isn't page load time just a cumulative result of all the
other categories?

~~~
tgandrews
I guess the page load is tested by loading a blank page and therefore just
testing the networking stuff and not the rendering, javascript, etc.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's a test of loading yahoo.com, not a blank page.

------
cstuder
'comaprison' is a funny word. I think you meant to type 'comparison' in the
title though.

~~~
haxplorer
:) yeah. Thanks editors for changing it

------
c0d3c
note: all tests run on windows. should include a test on mac os x.

~~~
aw3c2
And Linux, the hacker's OS.

------
groaner
With the exception of narrowly beating out Safari on cache speed, IE is last
in every category. Heh.

------
cookiecaper
I just retested Firefox v. Chromium on Sunspider and Chromium is still more
than 2x faster. Really disappointing. Mozilla really needs to step it up on
the performance if they want to keep Firefox relevant.

